# I want to stay logged in!



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I am setting up my new computer and every time I leave the site I am logged out. What do I do to stay logged in?


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Melissa said:


> I am setting up my new computer and every time I leave the site I am logged out. What do I do to stay logged in?


Maybe under Internet options in the control panel you have the "Delete Browsing history on exit" checked and its logging you out????


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Also check to see what your security settings are at. 

I have mine set to delete my cookies any time I power down, thus I have to log back in every time I turn the computer back on and visit a site. 

Or that could be the same thing PD-Riverman is talking about..... I really do not know much about computers.


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

You are checking the box to stay logged in when you log in, right? One of those simple things to rule out. Make sure cookie security is not set too high otherwise you will have to custom allow things if you don't want to turn it down or like others said cookies aren't being deleted automatically. If the cookie is not saved it will not save your options for a website and will not automatically log you in.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

PD-Riverman said:


> Maybe under Internet options in the control panel you have the "Delete Browsing history on exit" checked and its logging you out????


That was it, thank you~


----------

